# Program running at startup



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Besides being in the list under system prefs->accounts->login items, how can a program run at startup? I have one app that is loading at startup that I don't want to get rid of, but I do want to stop it from running every time I boot the computer. It isn't listed under the login items list. What could it be?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What is the program?


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

It's called FKeyHandlerX, it's for the function keys on my tablet. It has a GUI that allows you to change the function key settings, but I'm not sure if it just does that or (as the name suggests) handles the messages from the keys on the tablet and converts them to their hotkey equivalents. Even if it does this, I really don't use those function keys so I don't mind not having the program running.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's most likely a device driver, and hence why it doesn't show up in the startup items list. If you don't use the tablet, then run the uninstaller, or do as the readme says for uninstalling. If you still use the tablet, then you better leave it, or else your tablet may not work correctly.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

The tablet has two driver processes running behind the scenes in the processes list in activity monitor that really control the tablet. The tablet continues to work fine even after I quit FKeyHandlerX because it only handles the function keys. I was just hoping to figure out what was starting it up on login so I could disable that particular program because it shows up in the Dock and I'd just rather not have it there. If all else fails, I found an article one time on how to mod a plist to hide specific programs in the Dock, and I might do that.


----------

